# Prince Charming



## argentina84

Hallo! What is the Dutch for "Prince Charming"?

Bedankt! 

To Ziens!


----------



## I_like_grapes

Maybe "droomprins" (dream prince)?

ETA: Or "Prins op het witte paard" (prince on the white horse). This one is also used in other contexts (not just in fairy tales): it's also used to refer to some kind of saviour, the provider of a long-awaited solution, someone who saves the day.

I don't think there's one obvious translation for Prince Charming, though.


----------



## Freston

Ja, 'de prins op het witte paard' is de gangbare term in het Nederlands.

Ik ken deze term alleen uit de romantische context.


----------



## Lopes

Betekent Prince Charming niet zoiets als Casanova in plaats van Droomman? 

Edit: Nee.


----------



## argentina84

Hartelijk dank!

Tot ziens!


----------



## Suehil

Prince Charming is eigenlijk de prins waarmee Assepoester trouwde.  Zover ik weet, heet hij in het Nederlands alleen maar 'de prins'.


----------



## Lopes

Volgens Wikipedia is Prince Charming een terugkerend personage, zoals in Assepoester. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Charming


----------

